# Blast to the past ( Music from 80's and older )



## Elim Garak (Feb 10, 2012)

I generally like 80's music and I am sure there are more.
Wheter its metal, punk, pop, swing or anything else it's all good here!
[video=youtube;zU9lv_WqK6k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zU9lv_WqK6k[/video]
[video=youtube;Xbt30UnzRWw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xbt30UnzRWw[/video]
[video=youtube;OG3PnQ3tgzY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OG3PnQ3tgzY[/video]
[video=youtube;mnqj31VPNoE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mnqj31VPNoE[/video]
[video=youtube;VgRXdozljRs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VgRXdozljRs[/video]
[video=youtube;r2S1I_ien6A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r2S1I_ien6A[/video]
[video=youtube;SBgQezOF8kY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SBgQezOF8kY[/video]


----------



## triage (Feb 10, 2012)

[video=youtube;mmdPQp6Jcdk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mmdPQp6Jcdk[/video]


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 10, 2012)

[video=youtube;2hI5Eg6Ias4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2hI5Eg6Ias4[/video]

[video=youtube;x2KRpRMSu4g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x2KRpRMSu4g[/video]


----------



## Dreaming (Feb 10, 2012)

No 90's? 

Anyways....I'm a bit of a fan of ABBA and Eurovision circa 1970s. I have no shame.


----------



## Ames (Feb 10, 2012)

Damn thanks for reminding me how badly I want a Devo hat.

Overplayed but still awesome:
[video=youtube;xtrEN-YKLBM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xtrEN-YKLBM[/video]


----------



## Kaamos (Feb 10, 2012)

[video=youtube;pk30a0qsVIk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pk30a0qsVIk[/video]


[video=youtube;0_Pq0xYr3L4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0_Pq0xYr3L4[/video]

[video=youtube;LAAnF9EMfk8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LAAnF9EMfk8[/video]

[video=youtube;gSq8ZBdSxNU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gSq8ZBdSxNU[/video]


----------



## Llamapotamus (Feb 10, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;rJE_Sc1Wags]http://youtu.be/rJE_Sc1Wags[/video]
[video=youtube_share;7movKfyTBII]http://youtu.be/7movKfyTBII[/video]
[video=youtube_share;djV11Xbc914]http://youtu.be/djV11Xbc914[/video]
[video=youtube_share;cVikZ8Oe_XA]http://youtu.be/cVikZ8Oe_XA[/video]

Oh 80s, you so straaaaaaaaange...


----------



## Ames (Feb 10, 2012)

[video=youtube;jQYQTFudrqc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jQYQTFudrqc[/video]


----------



## Kaamos (Feb 10, 2012)

[video=youtube;JKHku19fQck]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JKHku19fQck[/video]


----------



## Askari_Nari (Feb 11, 2012)

So, basically, this is a new wave thread?

The Buggles

[video=youtube;Iwuy4hHO3YQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iwuy4hHO3YQ[/video]


----------



## Elim Garak (Feb 11, 2012)

[video=youtube;61Urq6hn4h8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=61Urq6hn4h8[/video]
[video=youtube;tJFHGupfLxw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tJFHGupfLxw[/video]
[video=youtube;LgD_-dRZPgs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LgD_-dRZPgs[/video]
[video=youtube;9Egt1Hq4wpE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Egt1Hq4wpE[/video]
[video=youtube;9iSXrZYhJt4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9iSXrZYhJt4[/video]
[video=youtube;BQAKRw6mToA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BQAKRw6mToA[/video]
This song makes me tear up:
[video=youtube;KUwjNBjqR-c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KUwjNBjqR-c[/video]

Some more local music:
Anti war music
[video=youtube;6_tfhrTs_ak]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6_tfhrTs_ak[/video]

Song about the Berlin Wall:
[video=youtube;cE7Ibube-wU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cE7Ibube-wU[/video]

Dutch song about my home land:
[video=youtube;vFo428N7xec]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vFo428N7xec[/video]


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Feb 11, 2012)

*Drools*

*THIS.*

Hits in late 1980s discotheques in Puerto Rico and around the world!:

From a once-hot local TV program conveniently called "Party Time":
[video=youtube;Cuj38ZY3bLI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cuj38ZY3bLI[/video]

In all of its original Spanish glory (there's an English version but it's not a faithful translation):
[video=youtube;8MVmApLqQ7k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8MVmApLqQ7k[/video]

[video=youtube;hNUSify3Qa4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hNUSify3Qa4[/video]


----------



## Ibuuyk (Feb 12, 2012)

I gotta admit, the 80s were pretty cool in the 19th century, but the 70s were better.


----------



## kyle19 (Feb 12, 2012)

[video=youtube;KQMBz6HvSoM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KQMBz6HvSoM[/video]


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Feb 12, 2012)

Ibuuyk said:


> I gotta admit, the 80s were pretty cool in the 19th century, but the 70s were better.



Prove it.


In other news, R.I.P., Whitney Houston.

In her honor, the Hot Tracks Mix from her hit and my favorite song from her:
[video=youtube;acMxydC6Yxw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=acMxydC6Yxw[/video]


----------



## Kaamos (Feb 12, 2012)

[video=youtube;EQ96oEwYrE8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EQ96oEwYrE8[/video]



Ibuuyk said:


> I gotta admit, the 80s were pretty cool in the 19th century, but the 70s were better.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FopyRHHlt3M


----------



## kyle19 (Feb 12, 2012)

[video=youtube;s86K-p089R8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s86K-p089R8[/video]


----------



## Ibuuyk (Feb 12, 2012)

ElectricBlue1989 said:


> Prove it.



Mozart.


----------



## Aeturnus (Feb 13, 2012)

[video=youtube;qcGLjo5KgHM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qcGLjo5KgHM[/video]

Lita Ford-Dressed to Kill

[video=youtube;NnHlNbgEhoU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NnHlNbgEhoU[/video]

Vixen-I Want You to Rock Me.


----------



## Twylyght (Feb 14, 2012)

[video=youtube;M43wsiNBwmo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M43wsiNBwmo&amp;ob=av2n[/video]
Wild Boys - Duran Duran

[video=dailymotion;x1ptnt]http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x1ptnt_herbie-hancock-rockit-1983_music[/video]
Rockit - Herbie Hancock

[video=youtube;IVF0zcqr9Dg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IVF0zcqr9Dg&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]
Miss You Much - Janet Jackson

[video=youtube;F0FBi5Rv1ho]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F0FBi5Rv1ho[/video]
Big Time - Peter Gabriel


----------



## DarrylWolf (Feb 14, 2012)

Elvis lives. In our hearts, in our radios, and in the songs of Willie Nelson.
First Elvis.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uDs_AJkizE0
Then Willie.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H7vaYOIKWYY


----------



## Aeturnus (Feb 14, 2012)

[video=youtube;HPkTGm4RtVM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HPkTGm4RtVM[/video]

Forgot one. Joan Jett-I Hate Myself for Loving You.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Feb 14, 2012)

Ibuuyk said:


> Mozart.


  Well, you definitely went *"-And Older"*.  You mentioned the 19th century, as in the 1800s, and then you mentioned the 70s, leading us to believe in either the 1870s or 1970s.  Then you throw Mozart. That's 1770s, well into the 18th century, dude.  While I'll admit defeat that Mozart does trump modern-day music, your facts seem mixed.    





Aeturnus said:


> [video=youtube;qcGLjo5KgHM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qcGLjo5KgHM[/video]  Lita Ford-Dressed to Kill  [video=youtube;NnHlNbgEhoU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NnHlNbgEhoU[/video]  Vixen-I Want You to Rock Me.


 _ Dude, I am loving your taste!_


----------



## Llamapotamus (Feb 14, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;viMbnj_Ei2A]http://youtu.be/viMbnj_Ei2A[/video]


----------



## Elim Garak (Feb 15, 2012)

Chopin > Mozart


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Feb 21, 2012)

The cream of Freestyle:

[video=youtube;uB_dYLTHsPA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uB_dYLTHsPA[/video]

[video=youtube;bzA6yO7BO10]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bzA6yO7BO10&amp;ob=av2e[/video]


----------

